# playalinda surf



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

Went out saturday, early morning to catch the first of the outgoing tide. First cast with a piece of shrimp, yielded a 29 inch redfish. the banner of the day. Stayed fro about 6:15 until 2:00. Caught small whiting sporadically, and one 17 in. bluefish. Nothing to keep really. but I can't complain because I wasn't working. I was fishing in the first trough, with frozen shrimp, and fishbites, both about even in catch ratio. 


If it isn't fighting or biting, I don't want anything to do with it.


----------



## itsallgood (Jan 12, 2003)

Where do you buy those fish bites? I'm ready to try them out. I checked a couple of local stores, but can't find. Maybe fish bites has a web site?


----------



## bigshark88 (Feb 13, 2003)

http://www.fishbites.com/


----------



## mumu (Mar 17, 2003)

From your message it sounds like Playalinda Beach is now opening at 6:00 AM. Is that right? When are they closing? Still searching vehicles?

mumu


----------



## redfishjoebob (Feb 10, 2003)

yes they are opening at 6:00, if you get there early enough, it seems you don't even have to pay. I don't know when the close, but I haven't been checked the last few time I was there. But I have found it to be sporadic at best. But I wouldn't count on anything ya know!


----------



## Beachbms (Jan 10, 2003)

Dont quote me but I beleive they close at 6 also. and as to the search, I believe thy only do that when there is something on the launch pad. WTG on the red gotta like that. Love catching ssurf reds.


----------

